# Complex-Partial Seizure Disorder



## chestede (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi fellow coders, 
I am having a hard time finding an answer to this question...If the doctor states that the patients Complex-Partial Seizure Disorder is "uncontrolled", and that's the only word he uses in the whole note to describe it, would that mean I would use the 5th digit of "1" for "intractable"? I saw that the definition of intractable meant meds can't control the seizures, but it doesn't technically use the term "uncontrolled". I know we can't assume things, and to me this would be assuming that he's saying uncontrolled means intractable? Would I just use the 345.40 and not use "1" as the fifth digit. Am I right hopefully? hehe    Thanks so much to whomever is knowledgeble in this subject.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 10, 2012)

Using the "1" would be poorly controlled which is intractable or uncontrolled or med resistant to control them. Your first guess was correct.


----------

